# دورة ميكروكنترولر avr كاملة



## super_eng_hb (20 فبراير 2012)

دورة كاملة لشرح ميكروكنترولر AVR باستخدام لغة بيسك باسكوم BASCOM AVR
وهي لغة من اسهل لغات البرمجة للانظمة الضمنية علي الاطلاق
حيث انها 
1- لا تتطلب منك معرفة كبيرة بالبنية الداخلية للميكروكنترولر مثل الريجسترات والتي تكون عائقا امام اخواننا المبتدئين.
2- تحتوي علي كمية كبيرة من المكتبات وان شاء الله سوف نشرحها سويا وسنقوم بعمل مشاريع كثيرة
- التحكم بالمحركات العادية
- التحكم بالمحركات الخطوية
- التحكم عن بعد باستخدام الاشعة تحت الحمراء IR
- التحكم عن بعد لاسلكيا
- تشغيل شاشات كريستالية LCD
- تشغيل شاشات كريستالية رسومية جراافيك Graphic LCD
- ربط الميكروكنترولر بالكمبيوتر عن طريق منفذ سريال
- ربط الميكروكنترولر بكيباد 
- مشروع الة حاسبة
- مشروع بوابة الكترونية تفتح باستخدام كلمة سر
- مشروع قياس سعة المكثفات 
- مشروع قراءة درجات الحرارة والتحكم في درجات الحرارة
- مشروع اوسليسكوب لرسم الاشارات
- مشروع فولتميتر و اميتر واوميتر
....وغيرها الكثير والكثير من المشاريع
ارجو منكم التشجيع حيث انني ان لم القي قبول منكم فلن اثقل عليكم ... وسأقرر الانسحاب

الدرس الاول:اعداد التشيب والبورتات

الدرس الثاني: عمل تأخير زمني

الدرس الثالث: عمل اسم مستعار للبورتات

الدرس الرابع: مراقبة حالة سويتش واضاءة واطفاء ليدات

الدرس الخامس: عمل ازاحة ودوران لليمن ولليسار

مجموعة كتب هامة للدورة: حمل 10 دروس هامة في برمجة ميكروكنترولر AVR بلغة باسكوم بالعربي


----------



## alsaneyousef (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي .والى الامام لفائدة الجميع..


----------



## super_eng_hb (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي ... ارجو منك المتابعة فلدينا الكثير


----------



## ميكك (22 فبراير 2012)

*thank you very much*


----------



## super_eng_hb (22 فبراير 2012)

ميكك قال:


> *thank you very much*


شكرا اخي علي التشجيع


----------



## Eng.mostafa.hamed (23 فبراير 2012)

*كل التقدير والاحترام على هذة الهدية الغالية 
وفقك الله لما يحبة ويرضاة*


----------



## super_eng_hb (23 فبراير 2012)

Eng.mostafa.hamed قال:


> *كل التقدير والاحترام على هذة الهدية الغالية
> وفقك الله لما يحبة ويرضاة*


كل التقدير لك اخي 
لمتابعة باقي الدورة :اضغط هنا


----------



## الحسن حبيب (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

